# Loving Vincent (Van Gogh)



## vickyNightowl (Mar 30, 2016)

Guitarist reminded me of this amazing animated film that is coming out this year.


Loving Vincent is an animated film about the 'life and mysterious death' of Van Gogh

The special thing about it is that there are over 60 artists,who paint zVaan Gogh style and arre tge artists used for this film.

'12 oil paintings per second' are used to animate this film.


Whoever wants to see the trailer,its on you tube.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll check it out.  I love his paintings.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 31, 2016)

I worked in Amsterdam for a number of years and visited the Van Gogh musuem a couple of times. It and the nearby Rijksmuseum are well worth a visit.  It used to drive me mad when (mostly Americans) refered to the "Van Go" museum.  When I asked why they said "Van Go", one said that it was because he was Dutch.  "Ah", I said,  "so your  president is Bill Clin".
That was some years ago, now it would be "Bar Oba".


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 31, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I worked in Amsterdam for a number of years and visited the Van Gogh musuem a couple of times. It and the nearby Rijksmuseum are well worth a visit.  It used to drive me mad when (mostly Americans) refered to the "Van Go" museum.  When I asked why they said "Van Go", one said that it was because he was Dutch.  "Ah", I said,  "so your  president is Bill Clin".
> That was some years ago, now it would be "Bar Oba".



I can't imagine how stressed out that made you, Capt. Here's some helpful info for the Van Go impaired.

http://www.lostinthepond.com/2013/09/brits-and-americans-cannot-pronounce.html#.VvzON_pHarU


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2016)

I would love to visit the Van Gogh museum!  I've only been through the outskirst of Amsterdam at the ferry terminal and by coach and at the airport.  I no longer say Van Go!  I do have one brother that says it correctly.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 31, 2016)

I never learned much Dutch, but at least I could read a menu and order in Dutch.  I was aware of the correct pronounciation of 'Van Gogh' and being a northener, could manage the 'gh' sound.  Of course many people can't manage "loch" (or "Lough" in Ireland).


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I never learned much Dutch, but at least I could read a menu and order in Dutch.  I was aware of the correct pronounciation of 'Van Gogh' and being a northener, could manage the 'gh' sound.  Of course many people can't manage "loch" (or "Lough" in Ireland).



Many/most Americans say Van Go. I guess for some reason the gh looks silent?  

I still struggle with saying loch correctly as, being American, I didn't grow up making that sound.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 31, 2016)

I have been to Holland ,twice.

The kids were young so our visits were Madurodam,efteling.
I wish I had gone to the museum.


----------

